# [SOLVED] missing HD channels



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi. just bought a set top box to get the HD channels, it works but i cant get channel 9 anymore or its HD counterpart, GO!. (australian channels btw) 
i've tried auto scanning multiple times, turning it on/off then auto scanning..
i can get sbs, sbs2,abc, abc2,ten digital, one HD, 7 digital, 7 HD but just not 9 or GO!.. 
we're in a normal area, not one of those far from civilisation places where they can only tune wierd channels..but i cant work it out. 
anyone got any idea?


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: missing HD channels*

well, i couldn't find anything bout this anywhere on the web so i just took the whole setup apart, replugged in the arial cables.. and the red,yellow and white ones into the TV. 
turned everything on and off. unplugged everything at the wall..

this fixed it. i almost shat myself with excitement when i did the auto scan and it showed more channels being picked up than normal and when i went to browse through them to find GO! and nine digital. 
made my day, as the rest of the day was sooo action packed -_-

hope anyone forum-frapping for answers to similar problems are helped by this.


----------

